# Lawai Beach Resort



## nygiants11991 (Jun 17, 2010)

How busy is the street between Lawai Beach Resort and the Beach?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's a minor road that gets quite a bit of traffic, but there are certainly breaks in the traffic to get across the street safely.  It's not terribly noisy, either.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2010)

I was just there.  Speed limit is probably 20 or 25, but the narrow, two-lane street rarely has more than a few cars in a row at any one time.  Crossing the street won't be a problem for anyone.

Dave


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 17, 2010)

I was wondering more in the morning when we are having coffee, do you hear a lot of traffic?  We just got back from Waikiki and there was not a minute of silence, no matter what time you got up, you couldn't enjoy a cup of coffee and gaze at the water without hearing traffic noise.

We would be trading into Lawai, and as I hear, we would get the worst units there.  But the way I look at it, the worst unit in Kauai, is still better that being at home


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 17, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> I was wondering more in the morning when we are having coffee, do you hear a lot of traffic?  We just got back from Waikiki and there was not a minute of silence, no matter what time you got up, you couldn't enjoy a cup of coffee and gaze at the water without hearing traffic noise.
> 
> We would be trading into Lawai, and as I hear, we would get the worst units there.  But the way I look at it, the worst unit in Kauai, is still better that being at home



It's a completely different experience.  The area is basically residential, low-rise resort, beachfront ocean, or undeveloped open spaces.  Very minimal traffic, especially compared to Waikiki.  The difference would be like New York City vs. Little House on the Prairie.  Secondly, the resort is back off the road, with a parking lot in front of it.  Don't even worry about it.  It's a complete non-issue.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 17, 2010)

The ocean should drown out the traffic.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of the resort area/ammenities?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2010)

Try www.lawaibeach.org


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 18, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of the resort area/ammenities?



Have you checked the resort website?  http://www.lawaibeach.org/

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2010)

How noisy it is completely depends on what unit you get.  We found the bottom floor units to be very noisy and even had a hard time sleeping at night, because the bottom floor units back right up to the parking lot, and you can't close the windows because there is no AC.  Cars are coming and going literally about 10 yards from your bedroom window, and people were very loud in the parking lot late into the night.  The Coral Bldg. units that back up to the parking garage can also be noisy.  

We were in the last room on the bottom floor of the Banyan Bldg., basically trapped between the parking lot, the Banyan Pool, and the public beach parking lot, and it was very, very noisy.  

The quietest units are on a high floor in the Ali'i Bldg., with a high floor in the Banyan Bldg. being the second quietest.  

Don't get me wrong - I really like this resort - in fact we plan to buy a unit in the Ali'i Bldg. eventually, but there are great locations and loud locations.






*Lika Lani Bldg......Ali'i Bldg..................................Banyan Bldg................................Coral Bldg.* 
(Coral Bldg. is behind Beach House Restaurant)


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 18, 2010)

Denise
Thanks for the picture.  And since I am trading in, I am sure I will get one of those noisy units. Oh well I am going to try it. I think I will post a direct exchange to see if anyone wants to go to Waikiki. Have you ever done that, how easy/difficult is it? Any tips?
--Shanna


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> Denise
> Thanks for the picture.  And since I am trading in, I am sure I will get one of those noisy units. Oh well I am going to try it. I think I will post a direct exchange to see if anyone wants to go to Waikiki. Have you ever done that, how easy/difficult is it? Any tips?
> --Shanna



If you see a week online, call HTSE (I assume you are using them), and see what unit # you will get.  Owners deposit specific units, is my understanding.  If that is not the case, I would request something in one of the quieter buildings, preferably on a higher floor.


----------



## weh8625 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Noise of a different kind*

I was there last week in the corner unit on Alii bordering the edge of the resort.
I didn't hear much of any car noise, but every morning heard the birds singing and the rooster crowing, much like the rest of Kauai.
And during the day (during the baby's nap time) there was some construction work being done on the resort and the adjoining golf course being developed.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 18, 2010)

everything has been pretty well covered.  Traders receive units at the will of the administration, not by specific units traded by specific owners.  It never hurts to: 1.physically check in EARLY with the understanding that the unit will not be ready then but you will get an earlier choice, 2.  Be nice. 
3.  evaluate any offering from the staff in any building .  Don't be afraid of ground floor Alii.  You won't actually have an ocean view since there is a hedge, but you're looking out over the ocean and it is quiet with very good air circulation.

If you want an "owner quality" unit rent through HTSE, You'll only pay a little over maintenance fees.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you see a week online, call HTSE (I assume you are using them), and see what unit # you will get.  Owners deposit specific units, is my understanding.  If that is not the case, I would request something in one of the quieter buildings, preferably on a higher floor.



Cindy - That's not the way HTSE does it.  I have checked this a couple of times and they were insistent that they can put an exchanger any place they want.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Cindy - That's not the way HTSE does it.  I have checked this a couple of times and they were insistent that they can put an exchanger any place they want.


That's consistent with how things worked at LBR when we exchanged in about eight years ago.

The process, as I understood it, was that owners reserved in accordance with their deeds. Owners then had the first opportunity to upgrade to one of the other buildings.  Exchangers were then assigned to the remaining space after all owner upgrade requests were filled.

When we stayed we arrived earlier and spoke very nicely to the person at the front desk, inquiring if there might be any rooms in Alii or Banyan available to us.  She was able to accommodate us in Banyan because there was a unit that was available for exchangers in Banyan.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jun 18, 2010)

We were put off by the noisy people at first. Why don't some understand how rude it is to come in late and yell and slam doors? The constant slamming of doors is something that always makes me crazy. Especially from the same people over and over. Just plain rude.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 18, 2010)

Jim Bryan said:


> We were put off by the noisy people at first. Why don't some understand how rude it is to come in late and yell and slam doors? The constant slamming of doors is something that always makes me crazy. Especially from the same people over and over. Just plain rude.



One night at midnight, a woman pulled into the parking lot right behind our unit, got out of her car, and yelled, until someone in her party came out of a unit somewhere above us and yelled back!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2010)

I am wondering why I have an ongoing request for my dates now.  I am a very light sleeper and will wake up at any sound.  If I get a lower-level unit, and people are noisy, I am likely going to be awake all night.  I need to have the window open on Kauai without air conditioning.  Maybe I need to stick with Shearwater and Point at Poipu for my exchange requests elsewhere.  

And I remember your experience at Lawai a few years back, Denise.  What was I thinking?  I need to re-think this entire idea of staying there.  

Which units are noisy?  You were in Banyan, weren't you Denise?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2010)

Cindy - the bottom floor units in Banyon and Coral are the worst, and the Coral units that back up to the parking garage.

If you look at the picture I posted above, see the tiny building in front of the right corner of the Banyan Bldg?  That is the public restroom for the beach, and the public parking lot is directly to the right.  We were directly behind it, on the bottom floor.

I like this resort a lot, and the snorkeling there is great, but I would only go back if I was guaranteed the Ali'i Bldg. and a high floor.  Our plan is to buy an Ali'i unit eventually.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 20, 2010)

I went to the Lawai website and saw some pictures and got the building layout of the rooms, but I did not see any room layouts. Does anyone have pics of room layouts or general pictures they would be willing to share?


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 21, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am wondering why I have an ongoing request for my dates now.  I am a very light sleeper and will wake up at any sound.  If I get a lower-level unit, and people are noisy, I am likely going to be awake all night.  I need to have the window open on Kauai without air conditioning.  Maybe I need to stick with Shearwater and Point at Poipu for my exchange requests elsewhere.
> 
> And I remember your experience at Lawai a few years back, Denise.  What was I thinking?  I need to re-think this entire idea of staying there.
> 
> Which units are noisy?  You were in Banyan, weren't you Denise?



We stayed at Lawai Beach Resort and Shearwater and I don't remember noise but we were in a second floor Ali if I remember correctly. I liked Lawai Beach better although Shearwater had more high end decor but had lots of ants and we couldn't eat on the deck which was ground level either because there was always at least a dozen cats begging out there. I liked Lawai Beach club's area of the island better too but both are very nice.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am wondering why I have an ongoing request for my dates now.  I am a very light sleeper and will wake up at any sound.



Well, Cindy. If you're *that* light of a sleeper perhaps you should skip Kaua'i altogether unless you can score a unit with air conditioning.  Regardless of where you are on the island, you will hear roosters crowing before dawn (as well as all day long).

Pick one of the other islands, where snakes have devastated the bird populations.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2010)

Another options is too get an ocean front unit somewhere.  At our TS on Kauai, the ocean is so loud, we can't even hear the roosters!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Denise - what is the name of where you own ocean-front on Kauai? 

My sister, brother-in-law, Ian and I are wanting to go to Kauai next Spring and my sister is also an extremely light sleeper. The location of LBR looked perfect, but the noise will be a no-go for us.

elaine


----------



## teepeeca (Jun 22, 2010)

Guess it's time for me to "chime-in".  Have stayed at LBR "many times", and  a (very) few times were on a lower floor Banyan building, east side of the building.  I, and my wife, have NEVER had, or noticed, noise problems, or were disturbed by any noise.  (One of the units was 2103---the third unit from the end, first floor.)

Maybe some posters are more "noise-sensitive" than Pam and I are, but I/we will take LBR, any unit, in a heartbeat !!!

Tony


----------

